# New Map for NAV Birdview X-TRAIL Europa



## ria38 (Nov 20, 2006)

I looking for the new maps, 2006, for the navigation-system

NEW MAP CD OR DVD (i do not know the type) FOR NAV BIRDVIEW X-TRAIL EUROPA.

Is that somewhere on the internet for download, or can someone send it to me?

My old one is from 2002!!!!!

I have heard that you must needed two disk, one for to upgrade the system and one with the countrys od Europe.

From Holland with love and a fine newyear, Ria.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Maria,

I found this on e-Bay (UK):

LINK


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

I bought one of these from another e-bay seller....works fine but a copy for certain. If you look at there feedback most of there customers have been private auctions , no identity , but hey , compared to the price of the original from the dealer they are worth a go.


----------



## gilly (Dec 9, 2006)

i also bought one off ebay my current version is x5.1 nad the version i bought was x6.0 but it wont work at all,the program cd just says program not appliable 
just be careful


----------



## gilly (Dec 9, 2006)

hi
does anyonr know if a primera sat nav disc x.60 would work in an x trail currently running x5.1
thanks for any help
stephen


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

It should work ok. If you can borrow one that would be the safest bet


----------



## gilly (Dec 9, 2006)

thanks longleaf
sad to say i,ve paid for the primera x.6.0 and the program disc 
and it wont update,so im stuck with a system that does,nt know where i live and iv,e been here 9 years this year and it,s not off the beaten track
thanks stephen


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

gilly said:


> so im stuck with a system that does,nt know where i live and iv,e been here 9 years this year


Not sure what version mine is, its shows 05/06, but for one journey it directs me via a horsetrack that hasn't allowed vehicular access for at least 50 years. So wouldn't count on your road appearing for about another 40.  

The database is Navteq who claim to supply the majority of European and N American systems so I assume a lot of satnavs must have the same errors. You can report errors on their site. Will be interested to see when they stop showing the horse-track as a road.


----------

